

Botnet pierces Microsoft Live through audio captchas - there
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/03/22/microsoft_live_captcha_bypass/

======
nailer
I was talking about this with Ashish (who's fairly well known in the Python
community as a web automater, and broke WP hash cash a couple of years ago) at
PyCon a little while back: even though audio files have distortion applied to
them, the threshold at which you can distory audio data and still have it be
understood is much lower than with visual data - so a lot of people look to
test to speech as a CAPTCHA breaking mechanism.

